# Problem with CCT.



## Speedcuber023 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm having some trouble with CCT. I would *really* love for it to work, I've been using JNET for a while now, but not having to input the times manually would be awesome. I've messed with the mixers, stackmat value, and sampling rate, but after a couple hours I haven't been able to get it to work. I have the right cords and it's plugged in correct, but it just won't work. I looked the thing up on the CCT website and says this...

Q: I've played with the stackmat value, sampling rate, and I've tried inverting my signal, and I still can't get my stackmat to work!
A: It is our goal to get CCT to work with every stackmat on every computer. We know that there are certain combinations of OS and soundcard that have failed to work with CCT. If you have had no luck setting up CCT, download CCT-Diagnostics.jar from here. Plug in your stackmat and turn it on. Then run CCT-Diagnostics.jar. It should run for about one second, then close down. It will create a file called cct0.stats (or cct1.stats if it exists). Open this file up with a text editor. If it contains two columns of numbers, then please email it to [email protected] with a description of your problem. Also contact us if you have any trouble with the diagnostics program. With your help, hopefully we will get CCT working on your computer.

But I can't download the CCT-Diagnostic.jar because when I click on the "here" link, I can't find the file. I could be overlooking something, but I can't figure it out. Help, please... Thanks.


----------



## shelley (Feb 6, 2009)

CCT website said:


> Also contact us if you have any trouble with the diagnostics program



It looks like your course of action is clear.



Description of this sub-forum said:


> If you are having problems with the *site*, this is place to ask for help.



You do know that CCT and this forum are maintained by different people, right?


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 6, 2009)

try emailing the cct guy

It didn't work for me at first, but I changed the mixer and it worked fine. Sometimes I have to change the mixer again when it starts spitting out random times and doesn't stop. 

just to make sure it's connected right, you are using 2.5mm male to 3.5mm adapter and a 3.5mm stereo lead plugged into the mic socket (actually I use a mono lead and it still works ok)?

also, you have to disable the keyboard in settings or it won't work.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> try emailing the cubetimer guy, or pm him through this forum, he is 'cubetimer'


Um, no.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 6, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > try emailing the cubetimer guy, or pm him through this forum, he is 'cubetimer'
> ...



no what?


----------



## Escher (Feb 6, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



to end your pochmann induced misery; the OP has a problem with CalCubeTimer, not www.cubetimer.com


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2009)

But someone calling cubelagoon his home page *deserves* misery.

And that diagnostics program just isn't there. So indeed mail them.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 6, 2009)

that will be it then, excuse my stupidness, lol. 

the OP confused me as he mentioned both CCT and cubetimer in his first post.

And to Stefan, I completely forgot about my cubelagoon thing, I'll take it off, I don't even use it any more. It might just be me, but I get the feeling you don't like me.


----------

